# Food Safety News Mon 2/17/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 17, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 2/17/2020 4:02 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





* FDA sends warning letters to companies in the Netherlands and Thailand*
By News Desk on Feb 17, 2020 12:06 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading



* Enforcement report shows uptick during USDA’s first-quarter*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 17, 2020 12:03 am 2020 has started busy for USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The quarterly enforcement report for the first period shows FSIS inspection program personnel had plenty to do. Inspection program personnel performed 1,754,094 inspection procedures at USDA-inspected establishments between Oct. 1 and Dec. 31, 2019. Federal departments began the fiscal year 2020 on Oct....  Continue Reading



* E. coli prompts milk recall in Australian states*
By News Desk on Feb 17, 2020 12:02 am Milk has been recalled across two Australian states due to potential E. coli contamination. The issue was identified as a result of company testing. It is not clear what strain of E. coli is involved but there have been no reports of illness. 7-Eleven Pty Ltd recalled its own brand 2-liter full cream milk with...  Continue


----------

